# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Discus tank



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi All, heres a couple of pictures of my 180 litre planted tank + Discus. The Discus are quite young so i'm hoping they'll colour up a bit as they get older.

rob

http://www.pbase.com/rudedog/discus


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi All, heres a couple of pictures of my 180 litre planted tank + Discus. The Discus are quite young so i'm hoping they'll colour up a bit as they get older.

rob

http://www.pbase.com/rudedog/discus


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Nice tank rudedog! I hope the angels don't pig on all the food.


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks Ekim - The angels are pretty greedy but 2 of the Discus are definately holding there own in there. I'm a bit concerned about the other 2 though. They hide all day in the plants and when they do venture out, they are quickly harrassed by the 2 dominant discus and return to the safety of the plants again. Because of this, the 2 shy fish aren't feeding well at all

The fish have been in the tank for almost a month now and I'm getting concerned that the 2 shy fishes growth will be stunted because of this.
I have thought about setting up a separate bb tank for the discus but I'm not sure if the shy fish would end up even more bullied and stressed.

I'm new to discus so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks

rob

Ps - the fish are still Junvenile, under 4 inches. PH is 6.8 /gh 6 /Kh 12 /temp 28C /feeding on a mix of frozen bloodworm, flake, granules and occasionally beefheart mix


----------

